# AMD AM1, use XP sp3 build for an XP install.



## GLD (Jan 4, 2015)

^ (1-5-15) Thread title has been changed by me, after finding out I just needed to be more technologically advanced. 

Well I found out the hard way, after buying the parts, that the AM1 platform doesn't have video drivers for Windows XP. I saw the AM1 boards list support for XP and the AMD driver page has XP drivers for their APU's. The thing is, AMD only has XP drivers for the FM2 APU's. I fell like a fool not looking harder before I bought the components.

*edit 1-5-15* I am happy now with my AM1 build, and would buy another.


----------



## Aquinus (Jan 4, 2015)

I would feel more like a fool for trying to put Windows XP on it. 
Most motherboards have warnings about how XP is not supported, even my Phenom II 940 rig had blatant warnings saying that XP is not supported and that was almost 6 years ago I think. I remember using Windows XP over a decade ago. It's time to move on, buddy.


----------



## GLD (Jan 4, 2015)

Ha Ha, XP kicks arse if you didn't know. I have Win 7 on my main rig but I still want XP on a decent 2nd rig. I still have one, but I wanted to go green. Seems I just spent the green. HA Ha on me. I will find a home for this AM1/5150 kit.


----------



## Aquinus (Jan 4, 2015)

GLD said:


> Ha Ha, XP kicks arse if you didn't know.


I know that XP is almost 14 years old and they stopped releasing updates for it. XP used to be good, compared to everything available now, it's crap. Lack of driver support is only the beginning. There are a lot of things that XP doesn't support that are beneficial to performance and power saving. You'll have to explain how its better because from a software standpoint, nothing about XP is better than a more modern solution unless you're using an archaic machine that doesn't support more than 256MB of ram, in which case I would still argue that Linux is a better option. Either way, don't go glorifying XP, there is no glory in wasting your hardware on software that can't take advantage of half of it properly.


----------



## TC-man (Jan 4, 2015)

Well, compatibility of Windows XP for older softwares and games is way better than Windows 7 and 8.1. And multi-monitor support under Windows XP natively is much better than Windows 7/8.1 without making use of third party drivers/software. Of course newer OSes are better in many ways, since they are newer, but there's no way Windows XP could be worse than Vista or ME.

Anyway, didn't the AMD all-in-one driver for the AM1 motherboard include the VGA driver too? Otherwise, it would be quite foolish of AMD to say that the AM1 platform is supporting Windows XP x86 and x64 besides Windows 7/8.1!? Or you have to use a dedicated PCI-E VGA card that still supports Windows XP if the all-in-one driver doesn't include the needed VGA driver.


----------



## micropage7 (Jan 4, 2015)

GLD said:


> Ha Ha, XP kicks arse if you didn't know. I have Win 7 on my main rig but I still want XP on a decent 2nd rig. I still have one, but I wanted to go green. Seems I just spent the green. HA Ha on me. I will find a home for this AM1/5150 kit.


btw have you tried
http://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/AM1B-M/?cat=Download&os=XP

maybe AMD think at least user use vista or 7 right now
but btw xp although is been decade, it still pretty solid

maybe just browsing from any official websites


----------



## Aquinus (Jan 4, 2015)

TC-man said:


> And multi-monitor support under Windows XP natively is much better than Windows 7/8.1 without making use of third party drivers/software.


Umm. No. Nothing really changed on this front between XP and 7, only the interface to control it. You can install just video drivers and still have the same kind of control. So I'm calling shenanigans on that one.


TC-man said:


> Of course newer OSes are better in many ways, since they are newer, but there's no way Windows XP could be worse than Vista or ME.


ME wasn't even on the NT kernel so there is no comparing it. ME is more like Windows 98 than anything else. You would be better comparing Windows 2000, XP, and Vista. Also Vista after SP1 was basically as good as Windows 7 as they smoothed out the most critical bugs at that point. So once again, *shenanigans*.


----------



## Constantine Yevseyev (Jan 4, 2015)

Even though AMD doesn't provide AM1 customers with "retail-ready" driver software, there's a decent chance that your OEM does.

For example, this package (http://download.gigabyte.us/FileList/Driver/mb_driver_chipset_am1_xp.exe) by GIGABYTE is relatively fresh (9.000.300.0000, dated 10/22/2013) and provides all-in-one support for your AM1-related hardware. This actually looks like authentic AMD software package, with no visible changes to installation INF, so you shouldn't run into any compatibility issues.



TC-man said:


> And multi-monitor support under Windows XP natively is much better than Windows 7/8.1 without making use of third party drivers/software.


This is actually wrong. WDDM-enabled graphics drivers provide functionality level that is at least equivalent to what XDDM had to offer in each and every area. Since Windows Vista, devs at Microsoft have made available a lot of new features, such as Hi-DPI support, font rendering improvements and such, all of that applicable to multi-monitor configurations. Starting with Windows 8.1, you can even have multiple monitors with different settings for DPI scaling (say, a 200% 4K landscape panel + 150% 1440p one in portrait view), and the interface elements will respond to that by changing their size and positioning accordingly, while you're dragging them all over "combined" Desktop space.


----------



## HD64G (Jan 4, 2015)

I have put a clone image of winXP from AM2 on an AM1 build and works normally. Just for anyones knowledge or interest.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jan 4, 2015)

Well don't feel bad, Microsoft doesn't support Win xp either.


----------



## GLD (Jan 4, 2015)

I want XP around for some older games I have. Some will not run on anything newer then XP. I should have said my board is the mini itx MSI AM1L. The MSI motherboard disk and website have XP chipset drivers but no video drivers. I do have a gpu I can put in for last resort, but don't really want to as the whole point of this build was to go low power. Dual boot Win 7 32bit for the web and XP 32 bit offline only.

Thanks for the leads for the possible drivers from the other mfgs. I will try them out and report back.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 4, 2015)

GLD said:


> Ha Ha, XP kicks arse if you didn't know. I have Win 7 on my main rig but I still want XP on a decent 2nd rig. I still have one, but I wanted to go green. Seems I just spent the green. HA Ha on me. I will find a home for this AM1/5150 kit.




XP doesnt kick any ass, it's an insecure heap. Get with the Program-7 is the minimum today. 

7 ran better than XP did on a P4 and an Athlon XP.

If you wan to run those older games go with this

http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/K8/AM...6400IAA6CZ (ADX6400CZBOX - ADX6400CZWOF).html


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 4, 2015)

TC-man said:


> Well, compatibility of Windows XP for older softwares and games is way better than Windows 7 and 8.1.



Not really.  I have yet to find a piece of software that would run on XP that didn't run on Windows 7/8 32-bit.  Most of the time the issue with old software is the 16-bit parts, which aren't supported on 64-bit OSes, but still work fine with the 32-bit versions of Win7/8.  Most people never even try running the old software under Win7/8 32-bit because the standard is to install 64-bit. 



TC-man said:


> And multi-monitor support under Windows XP natively is much better than Windows 7/8.1 without making use of third party drivers/software.



What?  Setting it up has basically been the same since XP.  The interface is slightly different, but the overall process is the same.  What is nice is that Win8 added the native ability to add the taskbar on the second screen.  I used to have to use Ultramon to do that.



TC-man said:


> Of course newer OSes are better in many ways, since they are newer, but there's no way Windows XP could be worse than Vista or ME.



I'd take a fully updated Vista over XP anyday.  Most of the Vista hate wasn't Vista's fault anyway.  The OS itself is fine, it was the initial horrible driver support because of its new driver model(the same one that is still used in Win7 and 8) as well as OEMs selling stupidly underpowered PCs that barely met the minimum requirements.  The minimum RAM was 512MB, and a lot of OEMs used that, and of course it ran like shit.  That is why Microsoft upped the minimum to 2GB when they released Win7.  They should have just made it 2GB from the start.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 4, 2015)

On topic your going to have a hard time getting XP to run on anything new and that has been the story with certain hard ware configs for the last few years. I would at this point try to find a different solution to run older software or simply let it die game or not. Its hard to find sympathy for XP supporters at this juncture.

Off topic anyone at this point imo that still says vista is garbage has apparently never used it with SP2 and in all cases has been a stable OS for me always minus the beta testing I did of it before release which was only to be expected. Granted I was one of the people that upgraded my system for the OS and didnt attempt to install it on athlon XP systems.


----------



## Blue-Knight (Jan 4, 2015)

GLD said:


> AMD AM1 doesnt support Windows XP.


I am not surprised. Companies are always trying to end support for a certain product or anything, they just want a plausible reason for that.

And they have it, of course. Windows XP is officially end of life, support and everything.



Spoiler: Joke attempt



Now, install Windows 10 or higher. Didn't you like it?

Well, they do not care as long as you buy and use it. LOL!


----------



## Nordic (Jan 5, 2015)

GLD said:


> I want XP around for some older games I have. Some will not run on anything newer then XP. I should have said my board is the mini itx MSI AM1L. The MSI motherboard disk and website have XP chipset drivers but no video drivers. I do have a gpu I can put in for last resort, but don't really want to as the whole point of this build was to go low power. Dual boot Win 7 32bit for the web and XP 32 bit offline only.
> 
> Thanks for the leads for the possible drivers from the other mfgs. I will try them out and report back.


What games do you play that you can not get running in windows 7 or better.




ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Well don't feel bad, Microsoft doesn't support Win xp either.


That is exactly what I was coming here to say. If Microsoft doesn't support it, I don't expect anyone else too.


----------



## Blue-Knight (Jan 5, 2015)

james888 said:


> What games do you play that you can not get running in windows 7 or better.


You mean "Windows 7 or worse", because compatibility with older programs gets even worse with every release.

Example: Perfect with XP, worse with Vista, slightly worse with 7, much worse with 8, slightly worse with 8.1, even worse with 10. As time goes on, the thing that will prevent you from running that old "gems" will be your hardware.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 5, 2015)

Blue-Knight said:


> You mean "Windows 7 or worse", because compatibility with older programs gets even worse with every release.
> 
> Example: Perfect with XP, worse with Vista, slightly worse with 7, much worse with 8, slightly worse with 8.1, even worse with 10. As time goes on, the thing that will prevent you from running that old "gems" will be your hardware.



and yet while I loved the original 1982 dig dug and it was the first game I actually played on my IBM I somehow got over the fact that I cannot play it. Crazy.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 5, 2015)

Blue-Knight said:


> You mean "Windows 7 or worse", because compatibility with older programs gets even worse with every release.
> 
> Example: Perfect with XP, worse with Vista, slightly worse with 7, much worse with 8, slightly worse with 8.1, even worse with 10. As time goes on, the thing that will prevent you from running that old "gems" will be your hardware.



I'm still waiting for you example.  You just made vague statements, that isn't an example.


----------



## Nordic (Jan 5, 2015)

Blue-Knight said:


> You mean "Windows 7 or worse", because compatibility with older programs gets even worse with every release.
> 
> Example: Perfect with XP, worse with Vista, slightly worse with 7, much worse with 8, slightly worse with 8.1, even worse with 10. As time goes on, the thing that will prevent you from running that old "gems" will be your hardware.


A family member of mine didn't want to upgrade from XP. He has had him computer 10 years and it has software on there he did not believe would run on windows 7. Mostly non game software, although he still plays the 15 year old quake 3. I provided him with a windows 7 computer to test with. Every last piece of software worked. This is money management software, home inventory software, and even quake 3.

What windows software have you found to not be compatible?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 5, 2015)

james888 said:


> A family member of mine didn't want to upgrade from XP. He has had him computer 10 years and it has software on there he did not believe would run on windows 7. Mostly non game software, although he still plays the 15 year old quake 3. I provided him with a windows 7 computer to test with. Every last piece of software worked. This is money management software, home inventory software, and even quake 3.
> 
> What windows software have you found to not be compatible?



id say it be 16bit apps. Sonic CD that was released to PC by Expert Software had trouble running in XP but after a patch would make it work


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 5, 2015)

eidairaman1 said:


> id say it be 16bit apps. Sonic CD that was released to PC by Expert Software had trouble running in XP but after a patch would make it work


I haven't had any problem running 16-bit software in Windows 7 or 8 32-bit.  I have several business clients still running 16-bit DOS apps that had no problem working when I upgraded their computers.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 5, 2015)

newtekie1 said:


> I haven't had any problem running 16-bit software in Windows 7 or 8 32-bit.  I have several business clients still running 16-bit DOS apps that had no problem working when I upgraded their computers.



not all programs are written the same, its the way they access drivers/hardware layers.

Im just wondering if my OS can run that particular game lol


----------



## Constantine Yevseyev (Jan 5, 2015)

GLD said:


> I should have said my board is the mini itx MSI AM1L


But there _is_ an official all-in-one Catalyst package for your hardware. It's right in the "Download" section, here:

http://www.msi.com/support/mb/AM1I.html#down-driver&XP 32

And the direct download URL is as follows:

http://download.msi.com/dvr_exe/amd_chipset_driver_am1xp.zip

Did you try it? If it doesn't detect your GPU for some reason, then it's really weird, because the original driver and the IHV-modified installation info is there, and it should work perfectly since all of three possible hardware IDs are present (9830.1, 9836.1, 9838.1 - Radeon R3/HD 8400/HD 8280 Series).


----------



## GLD (Jan 5, 2015)

This has been a learning experience for me.

Where do I start?

I tried using the existing hdd from my AM2 rig. Uninstalling/rebooting/installing new drivers. I tried a different hdd. Problems every time. I looked at AMD for drivers...nothing for the AM1 Athlon APU.

I got XP Pro 32 bit running sweet as pie in AHCI on my AM1 rig, thanks to slipstreaming with nLite of SP3 and the AHCI drivers from MSI.

I installed a barley used 250g 2.5" sata II hdd and ran my freshly minted XP Pro disk with SP3 and AHCI drivers and it went to desktop and installed the current Realtek sound drivers, and the AMD CCC all in 1 drivers that I found on MSI site.

I really knew better then using an existing hdd build. It can be hit or miss. Then trying to do an install with a XP SP1 disk was my other problem. My disk needed slipstreaming to SP3.

The little AM1 rig is rather impressive so far. More later...


----------

